# starting first TX



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

First time DE and totally confused...

I have been on suprecur for 2 weeks now and I don't understand what its supposed to be doing. They scanned me on Tuesday and said my lining was too thick and hoped that I would start my period before next Tuesday when my donor will have her 2nd scan. They said they were trying to Synchroniseour cycles but we were both due for our period naturally within a day of each other. I don't understand what the suprecur does and why now I still haven't started my period (4 days late). Donor is now half way through her puregon and I'm still waiting.... i am assuming it is now unlikely we can have a fresh transfer

Can anyone help me to understand how this all works??

Thankyou so much xxx


----------

